# Dedicarse



## irene.acler

Además, a través del abaratamiento de los precios, las personas que se *dedicaban* al oficio de la ganadería como actividad primaria recibían el mismo dinero de los que se *dedicaban* a ella como actividad secundaria. 
 
Quiero sustituir el verbo dedicarse para evitar la repeticion...alguien puede ayudarme?
Gracias!


----------



## claudine2006

Per ora mi viene in mente "se ocupaban de"/"desempeñaban". Aspetta i nativi.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Además, a través del abaratamiento de los precios, las personas que se *dedicaban* al oficio de la ganadería como actividad primaria recibían el mismo dinero que (o: "la misma cantidad de dinero que") los que se *dedicaban* a ella como actividad secundaria.
> 
> Quiero sustituir el verbo dedicarse para evitar la repeticion...alguien puede ayudarme?
> Gracias!



Per sustituire "dedicaban" sono buoni i suggerimenti di Claudi. Però c'è un problema qui. Tu dici "se dedicaban a ella", dove"ella" è la "ganadería", ma "desempeñar" si direbbe di "oficio"; in spagnolo è possibile dire "desempeñar un oficio", ma "desempeña la ganadería" è impossibile.

Insomma, direi che per evitare frasi un po strane, la repetizione di "se dedicaban a" è meglio. Ci sono altre possibilità, come "ejercer un oficio".


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Per sustituire "dedicaban" sono buoni i suggerimenti di Claudi. Però c'è un problema qui. Tu dici "se dedicaban a ella", dove"ella" è la "ganadería", ma "desempeñar" si direbbe di "oficio"; in spagnolo è possibile dire "desempeñar un oficio", ma "desempeña la ganadería" è impossibile.
> 
> Insomma, direi che per evitare frasi un po' strane, la ripetizione di "se dedicaban a" è meglio. Ci sono altre possibilità, come "ejercer un oficio".


Hai ragione, dovrebbe ripetere "desempeñar ese oficio" ed avremmo il problema di dover sostituire la ripetizione della parola "oficio".


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias Cecilio, tus explicaciones son siempre perfectas y de gran ayuda, por supuesto!


----------



## claudine2006

Y, ¿si quitáramos "oficio"?
Además, a través del abaratamiento de los precios, las personas que se *dedicaban* a la ganadería como actividad primaria recibían el mismo dinero de los que se *ocupaban de* ella como actividad secundaria. 
Cecilio, ¿qué opinas?


----------



## irene.acler

irene.acler said:


> Además, a través del abaratamiento de los precios, las personas que se *dedicaban* al oficio de la ganadería como actividad primaria recibían el mismo dinero de *los* que se *dedicaban* a ella como actividad secundaria.
> 
> Quiero sustituir el verbo dedicarse para evitar la repeticion...alguien puede ayudarme?
> Gracias!


 
Tengo otra duda...yo he puesto "los" pero se refiere a las personas, entonces tengo que utilizar "las"?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Tengo otra duda...yo he puesto "los" pero se refiere a las personas, entonces tengo que utilizar "las"?



Hai ragione, sarebbe più logico dire "las".


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, gracias otra vez!


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Y, ¿si quitáramos "oficio"?
> Además, a través del abaratamiento de los precios, las personas que se *dedicaban* a la ganadería como actividad primaria recibían el mismo dinero de los que se *ocupaban de* ella como actividad secundaria.
> Cecilio, ¿qué opinas?



Sì, non è impossible. Sarebbe "el mismo dinero que las que se ocupaban de ella", o perfino "que las que lo hacían como actividad secundaria".

Per complicare le cose un poin più, direi che l'espressione "a trvés del abaratamiento" non suona molto bene. Forse "debido a", con un senso causale, va meglio.

¡Esta frasecita se las trae!


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Sì, non è impossible. Sarebbe "el mismo dinero que las que se ocupaban de ella", o perfino "que las que lo hacían como actividad secundaria".
> 
> Per complicare le cose un pò di più, direi che l'espressione "a través del abaratamiento" non suona molto bene. Forse "debido a", con un senso causale, va meglio.
> 
> ¡Esta frasecita se las trae!


 
Ya tienes razon...también se puede decir "a causa del", verdad?


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Sì, non è impossible. Sarebbe "el mismo dinero que las que se ocupaban de ella", o perfino "que las que lo hacían como actividad secundaria".
> 
> Per complicare le cose un po' di più, direi che l'espressione "a través del abaratamiento" non suona molto bene. Forse "debido a", con un senso/accezione causale, va meglio.
> 
> ¡Esta frasecita se las trae!


----------



## Nena_Den

Además, a través del abaratamiento de los precios, las personas que se *dedicaban* al oficio de la ganadería como actividad primaria recibían el mismo dinero de los que *lo hacían* como actividad secundaria.
 
de esta manera omites el verbo "dedicar" pero se entiende perfecto de lo que hablas


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!


----------

